# Jello shot eyeballs



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

Anyone know of a white liquor?

_You'll poke your eye out_


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's a recipe for "white jello" - don't know how it will do w/ liquor. http://recipes.chef2chef.net/recipe-archive/08/050367.shtml

Some site said that the pineapple was "white" but I think it's just pale. 

Jellophile has tones of jello shot recipes: http://www.boston-baden.com/hazel/Jello/jello.html


_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

thats perfect! thank you.

_You'll poke your eye out_


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

I think that milk, cream, or sweetened condensed milk will make the jello opaque without affecting the taste. Coconut milk or Coco Lopez (used to make pina coladas) might also do the trick. There is a Godiva chocolate liquer that comes in white chocolate but I don't know what color it is. What about Irish Cream, even though it's tan?


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

I was thinking Coco Lopez too. yum.

_You'll poke your eye out_


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Cool. Great for next year. CC

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## BootyKANG (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey could you tell me how to me those jello eyeballs they look pretty cool 
Thanks

Daniel Kig


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by BootyKANG_
> 
> Hey could you tell me how to me those jello eyeballs they look pretty cool
> Thanks
> ...


Well, that picture up above is for an actual eyeball mold that you could use. I don't have time to order it, so I'm gonna attempt to make them with a melon baller or ice cream scooper and see how they turn out.


_You'll poke your eye out_


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

http://www.britta.com/HW/HWr.html#eyeballs

The above page shows eyeballs made as an appetizer, but she describes a couple ways to mold the eyes that might be helpful.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------

